# The Worst Thing You Dislike Or Did Dislike About Your Boss?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to have this boss that would make me come in at 7 and not pay us until 7 :30

We off course just had to stand there for a half and hour and BS , and he wouldn't make us do anything but he just "wanted the roll call early"

It kinda sucked


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

My boss is a jerk to me but nice to everyone else.
He has me working up to 18 hours a day. 7 days a week.
Everytime I try to take a day off he looks at the books and tells me he can't afford it.
He expects me to be ready to go by 6 am all the time. Even Christmas day!
Don't even get me started about the pay! The first year apprentices take home more than I do!
He holds me responsible for everything that happens in the shop, regardless of who's fault it is. If someone makes a mistake it comes out of my pocket!

of course I have to be nice to the boss all the time. Hell, he even expects me to buy him gifts and whiskey!

I have a love/hate relationship with my boss.

My name is Rick, I own B&B Plumbing Inc.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Rick,

How many guys you have in your shop?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Way back when, mine would send me to the front door step of GC's to collect payment. I never knew how much but he would always scream when I gave him the check. There were many times I would spend an entire Friday sitting on the front door step. I hated that so much. I also hated cleaning out the vans. When he was slow he would send me to go pick up his kids from school. At that time I owned a little POS Nissan pick up truck and one time he has me load up all the concrete from a sewer job. The crete was about 3 feet wide and I'd say about 20 feet long worth of chunks. He made me load it into my truck and take it up to an undevoloped area with a cha-chie and dump it. I had no idea how big of a fine that would be if I got caught. However he did teach me the art of smoking cigarettes under a house while repiping. He went from 12 or so trucks and vans (when I started he only had 2) to totally bankrupt working by himself in about 4 years. Oh, one time we had to replace the transmission in a chevy van. I never heard anyone swear like he did...even worse than Yankee fans!!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

******* said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> How many guys you have in your shop?


 I have 5 right now.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> I have 5 right now.


I knew it was a few by the tone of your text 

Do your guys give you that much crap?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Actually I was *****ing about how I treat myself. Of course my guys think I'm getting rich overnight. I sat one guy down and explained it all to him one day. He hasn't *****ed since.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

my boss is not mechanical at all and doesnt understand how things work, also he is a total bs artist and everyone et sick of it real quick


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My ex boss was a real prick. his step-son f ed up all the time on this big job he was running. I had no part of that job thank goodness. But everytime the GC would call and raise hell, we would have a meeting. he got a bill from that job for 3k for trash clean up. Of course, another meeting, and the SOB had the balls to stand there in front of all of us and make excuses for his step-son."well, we had to many buddys working together on that one." just one i can think of that he said. All those buddys and step-son, they are the type that like to text each other all the time, all day on the job! Once walked up on them looking at picture of themselves at the bars dancing together, no girls around them either. They were gigling like a bunch of little *****es. Man, Im glad to be gone from that place. On a side note, they lost all the rest of the work that they had from that GC, to another company. Crossed lines everywhere, all kind of good stuff.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats why I am so glad that I am my own boss.
I have been so mis-treated and humiliated over the years working for sob's like that, that I know I would never treat anyone like that. Don't get me wrong, I won't let an employee get the upper hand over me but I think that my reasoning and methods work smoothly for me. I did jump a guys butt once for something as simple as following me to close when we were on the way to a job site. I gave him mortel hell on the phone walkie talkie. Lol. He backed off and for a second there I thought he was going to turn around and go home. My son was in the truck with me and tried to tell me I was wrong what I did till I asked him who signs HIS paycheck. That's when he also became a bit more respectfull.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

He *THINKS* he knows everything


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

if i did an individual post on the dislikes of all of the plumbing bosses i've had i could hit 250 in 10 minutes. the ones that stick out are as follows.
1. scolded me for cleaning up jobsite.
2. told me they used the profit from my job to cover the overages from other guys making the same or more money than me.
3. the one boss who was over 60 days at the supply house for 30,000.00 and paid cash for a new harley and bragged about the bike at the supply house.

those were the ones that pissed me off the most, and make me the happiest i own my own business.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had some jerkies but on the whole I have good foremen and owners. I can't complain:thumbup:


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

A boss I had at Rotten Rooter would not keep up on the other service guys loosing tools. He had 4 vans. I was the only licensed plumber so I mostly worked by myself out of "my" van . Had it set up for residential service repair. I kept track of my tools and if I lost something I replaced it. The other guys not so much. My boss expected me to jump in one of the other vans and run any service call if mine needed service or if needed to pull the water jetter trailer as mine was only a 1/2 ton. Hated working out of the other vans as tools were lost and not replaced. Boss thought all I needed was a screwdriver and a pair of channel locks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dontbitenails said:


> A boss I had at Rotten Rooter would not keep up on the other service guys loosing tools. He had 4 vans. I was the only licensed plumber so I mostly worked by myself out of "my" van . Had it set up for residential service repair. I kept track of my tools and if I lost something I replaced it. The other guys not so much. My boss expected me to jump in one of the other vans and run any service call if mine needed service or if needed to pull the water jetter trailer as mine was only a 1/2 ton. Hated working out of the other vans as tools were lost and not replaced. *Boss thought all I needed was a screwdriver and a pair of channel locks.*



Doesn't surprise me one bit, it's a common thing throughout North America. A while back I posted about bosses not supplying tools. ok screw driver it is, hack saw instead of grinders and sawzalls. No problem I would spend an 8 hour shift to cut a rebar with just a saw blade under a supermarket sink. I got er done, only cost him 656$ in wages. One time a boss didn't want to buy a 18$ snow brush for the van, no problem we spent 2 hours 2 guys to whittle one from a 2x4 and a broken broom it only cost him 360$. Don't bother me one bit!


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Funny how these old posts show up now with the new format. Some are interesting and still relevant, others....

I had a boss that was a great guy, very easy to work with, would do anything for you, a guy you would want as a friend, but absolutely not concerned about liability or safety concerns, even serious life safety issues. When I brought them up I got a lot of faux concern and lip service agreeing with me, but they were never ever acted on.

Another great guy too, but alcoholic like you read about. Embarrassing when the employee is pulling the boss out of the bar at lunch to get back to work.

One guy was the most miserable SOB I've ever met, he and his right hand man who had been with him for over 20 years. They absolutely hated each other. When you were with one, he would beatch about the other one all day long, and vice versa. I could do nothing right to please either of them. No matter what it was always wrong. They still cannot keep any other employees to this day.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

my boss is a fukin scumbag heartless SOB......and im self employed............BBBAAAHHHHHH


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> my boss is a fukin scumbag heartless SOB......and im self employed............BBBAAAHHHHHH


My boss is so great if I want fancy screws or parts, or a new specialty tool. No problem he just says put it on the credit card!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Usually my only gripe with any of my bosses is when they order the wrong parts or mis-diagnose something over the phone and I have to first convince the customer to let me fix the actual problem and not screw around with whatever someone thought the problem was over the phone.

99% of the problems our company has are rooted in poor communication.

A couple months ago a customer calls with the complaint of the water surging and even says they had this issue in their old house a lot because the well tank would lose air. What did dingleberry on the phone tell the customer? Oh must be the water filter is plugged!!!


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> 99% of the problems our company has are rooted in poor communication.


I think that is true of every company, doesn't matter the field. It all comes down to culture and it starts at the top.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

One guy I worked for was a cheap a$$, he hired co-op students to dig up drains, and clean the shop/vans. He took 1 hour off your check per day for “lunch” even tho we’d eat lunch on our way to the next call. 
He Didnt supply any tools. 
He called me in on my vacation just to drive a truck to a big mall job the other side of the city, so I went in shorts, t shirt and sandals. Once I got there the other guy had left which was supposed to be my ride back, so not only did I get stuck there, the boss blew a gasket on me cuz I wasn’t dress in work cloths/boots etc!
He gave me a tough time one month cuz my daughter need a surgery and then 2 follow ups at the hospital, he said can’t your wife just take her..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ...............if I want fancy screws ................



What makes a screw fancy? Vagazling?


----------



## bawalter (Dec 23, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> What makes a screw fancy? Vagazling?


You're a plumber. You see fancy screws all the time!!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> What makes a screw fancy? Vagazling?


Now that's a fancy word! How the hell do you come up with these original Vagationesque definitions?? 

Definition : Fancy screw ---Over here the employers would usually not buy any screws and would tell you to steal drywall screws from the drywall guys. Any other screw in my book is a fancy screw because we rarely saw anything else.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Now that's a fancy word! How the hell do you come up with these original Vagationesque definitions??
> 
> Definition : Fancy screw ---Over here the employers would usually not buy any screws and would tell you to steal drywall screws from the drywall guys. Any other screw in my book is a fancy screw because we rarely saw anything else.


I certainly did not come up with the term "vagazling". 

To "bedazzle" something is to cover it in sparkly pieces like fake rhinestones. A "bedazzler" is a product sold on infomercials that puts fake rhinestones on clothes and allows you to bedazzle any clothing you want. I think you can see where this is going, and yes, people really do stick fake rhinestones on places they really shouldn't. 

I guess after several decades of no hair they felt they should have something.....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh great, now any ads I do see will be of vagazzling products because yeah, I googled it. Can't believe some of the sh!t that becomes popular.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Oh great, now any ads I do see will be of vagazzling products because yeah, I googled it. Can't believe some of the sh!t that becomes popular.


You're confusing being infamous with popular. It's not popular just because lots of people talk about it. Just like tide pods, a couple kids tasted them and through the game of telephone suddenly we have an epidemic of soap eating teenagers.

You could be a really nice person, get your name in the police blotter once and the whole town calls you a criminal.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> Oh great, now any ads I do see will be of vagazzling products because yeah, I googled it. Can't believe some of the sh!t that becomes popular.


Ah $hit I googled it too, now my GF is going to see those F-N ads and divorce me for real. Does erasing my history do any good?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Ah $hit I googled it too, now my GF is going to see those F-N ads and divorce me for real. Does erasing my history do any good?


No, doesn't help one bit once they know you're interested!

Y'all are dumb, hold the control and shift keys and then press P. That opens a private window, at least in firefox. You'll still need a simple VPN add-on like "Hoxx" for true anonymity but it helps a great deal.

Or you could always be honest and show her this thread.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> No, doesn't help one bit once they know you're interested!
> 
> Y'all are dumb, hold the control and shift keys and then press P. That opens a private window, at least in firefox. You'll still need a simple VPN add-on like "Hoxx" for true anonymity but it helps a great deal.
> 
> Or you could always be honest and show her this thread.


Hopefully my ad blocker will kick in.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Ah $hit I googled it too, now my GF is going to see those F-N ads and divorce me for real. Does erasing my history do any good?


some people fail to recognize a blessing in disguise.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> You're confusing being infamous with popular. It's not popular just because lots of people talk about it. Just like tide pods, a couple kids tasted them and through the game of telephone suddenly we have an epidemic of soap eating teenagers.
> 
> You could be a really nice person, get your name in the police blotter once and the whole town calls you a criminal.




what dont you comprehend??? a criminal committed a crime...doesnt say multiple times..just once and you ARE a criminal...

criminal
noun

Definition of _criminal_ (Entry 2 of 2)

1 *: *one who has committed a crime

2 *: *a person who has been convicted of a crime


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what dont you comprehend??? a criminal committed a crime...doesnt say multiple times..just once and you ARE a criminal...............



Your local paper only lists incidents once they been convicted?

Innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. All the papers I've seen list incidents and those involved when the issue occurs, not only after it has gone through court. Not everything is the same everywhere. Of course minors and victims often have their identity left out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Your local paper only lists incidents once they been convicted?
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. All the papers I've seen list incidents and those involved when the issue occurs, not only after it has gone through court. Not everything is the same everywhere. Of course minors and victims often have their identity left out.


nope..if your arrested you make the paper....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nope..if your arrested you make the paper....


I guess in small towns they need more to gossip about!

My point was that a good reputation takes a very long time to build, where as screw up once and it's stuck on you a long time. Being popular means people like you, being famous just means they know if they like you or not lolz


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> some people fail to recognize a blessing in disguise.....



Good thing she doesn't read my posts. You get 3x likes for that one!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Good thing she doesn't read my posts. You get 3x likes for that one!


how do you know??????


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> how do you know??????


Probably can't read english, only french-canadian.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Probably can't read english, only french-canadian.


google translator....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> google translator....


I'm sure she speaks both fluently, I was baiting tango. French-Canadian is an ethnicity, not a language. Canadian-French would be the dialect of french they speak.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I'm sure she speaks both fluently, I was baiting tango. French-Canadian is an ethnicity, not a language. Canadian-French would be the dialect of french they speak.


Oh yes she can! Imagine watching movies only translated in French! It's not even our French but in International French, it's horrible! I had a GF once who couldn't watch anything in English, F-N miserable period that was.


----------

